# Discospondylitis - Anyone with experiences?



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Apologies in advance for the long story, and my grammar is not too good as I have not had much sleep due to this. Also please excuse the time difference, it is 8pm here in Aus. I've managed to convert celsius to fahrenheit for you.

My 8.5 month old entire male was fine yesterday morning before I left for work, but I got home last night and knew straight away something was wrong. He was clearly distressed and in pain, wouldn't eat or drink.

So that night, I took him to the emergency vet and he had a temperature of 104.7, his chest was a little noisy but heartbeat good, in pain and stiffness in movement, his back legs were a little less reactive when doing the reflex test. That vet suspected a bacterial infection, gave him a shot of antibiotics, anti-inflammatory and pain relief and told me to follow up first thing in the morning with my vet as I had an appointment. (It was past midnight by now anyway) The vet though the shots she gave him would help bring his temperature down.

When I took him in this morning, his temperature had risen to 105.3. The vet discovered he was quite sore when pressing on his spine and he was in need of some IV fluids. So I left him there for a blood test, urine test and x-rays of his spine. I rang them in the afternoon and the vet thinks he has discospondylitis. The x-rays did not show any sign but she said that clinical signs often show before it does on the x-ray. His bloods showed a lot of inflammation. They couldn't get any urine from him as he had gone before he came in and hadn't drunk enough to make any urine.

He is back with me tonight and seems better but is still in pain. I have 6 weeks worth of antibiotics for him and pain relief meds. I have to go back in tomorrow morning to see how his temperature is. He is now eating and drinking with encouragement. In 4 weeks we go back for another set of x-rays. The vet thinks the cause is bacterial. I dont know how he got this, as my other two dogs are fine. Though he did go on an outing around a lot of other dogs that the other two did not.

Thanks for taking the time to read all of that.

So I guess what I am asking is - how serious is this condition? Do they recover fully? Any information/experiences you can give on this would be really appreciated. Of course I will be asking my vet tomorrow morning but I want to hear others experiences

Here's a photo of the patient taken tonight


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

I had not heard of this disorder before but here is a good link that explains quite a bit, I hope it helps.

http://www.bobmckee.com/Client%20Info/Musculoskeletal/Discospondylitis.html


Cherri


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Unfortunately, yes. Cassidy had discospondylitis, and we battled it for 20 months before finally having to put her to sleep at just over 4 years old. It can be extremely painful, and also very difficult to treat. Knowing whether or not it's bacterial or fungal, and what kind of bacteria or fungus can help treatment, since some kinds respond better to one antibiotic or antifungal than to another. Sometimes a blood or urine culture will identify it, sometimes not. Your vet may recommend a needle aspiration of an active lesion, which would be the most accurate test. There is some indication that some lines of GSDs are vulnerable to a particular fungus, aspergillus, suggesting a genetic component to the disease: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9284036

Often it's a mystery how the infection travels to the spine and where it started initially. Cassidy was diagnosed through an MRI, but we were never able to identify if it was bacterial or fungal. I had taken her to a neurologist/neurosurgeon - as it turns out, one of the best in the country. When he called me after the MRI and told me she had numerous lesions all up and down her spine, dozens of them, my heart sank. 

She was put on 6 months of antibiotics, and then 6 months of antifungals. Antifungals are very expensive, and carry serious side effects. She was also on Deramaxx for 7 months, but then had to be taken off because her kidney levels were rising. After that she was on Metacam (both are NSAIDs) until the end, and her blood work remained normal. NSAIDs also have serious side effects, including death, but the alternative was immediately euthanasia, so it was a risk we felt we had to take.

In addition to her regular vet, she saw a holistic vet. We tried homeopathy, Traditional Chinese Medicine (herbs), acupuncture and chiropractic treatments, and she was on a dizzying quantity variety of supplements and nutraceuticals. The acupuncture and chiropractic helped temporarily, but the only thing that really helped the pain was NSAIDs. She would have periods of several months where she did very poorly, and then she'd bounce back and seem almost her normal self for a few months, only to take a dive again. It was very difficult to know if we were doing the right thing. We didn't want to give up on her if she might recover, but we didn't want her to suffer more than necessary either. Each time we thought it was time, she'd start getting better. And then when we started getting our hopes up that she'd be okay, she'd start to fail again. By the time we made the decision to put her to sleep her back end had sunk so low to the ground it was almost useless. By then she didn't appear to be in pain, but she was clearly distressed by her lack of mobility, and it was clear that she was failing fast. I'm not sure if the Metacam was helping control the pain, or that she'd had so much nerve damage by then that she couldn't feel anything anyway. 

I wish I had better news for you, and it may be that it was caught early enough that he'll be okay, or that treatment options are better than they were a few years ago. There wasn't much info about the disease then - I think it went largely undiagnosed. This is how she looked exactly three months before she died:










I took this picture on the 4th of July, almost a month past her 4th birthday. You can see how she's all scrunched up like her spine had shrunk, and her neck has practically disappeared. She looks like a much older dog.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Awwww....Cassidy...what a beautiful girl. 

Have them check for Aspergillus I think it is-I just saw something about that. 

I hope that it all works out for you. Please give your boy some XOXO from across the globe.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomThere is some indication that some lines of GSDs are vulnerable to a particular fungus, aspergillus, suggesting a genetic component to the disease: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9284036


Is aspergillus as a dog food ingredient bad?


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your experience with me Cassidys Mom, I am really sorry that you and Cassidy had to go through it, and that she had to be put to sleep. 

I went to the vet today and his temperature is down slightly, to 104.7. My vet seems fairly positive, but I'm not sure if she is experienced in the condition, I didn't ask. She said it will take at least 6 weeks of the antibiotic (Cephalexin), but may take longer for him to recover. She didn't mention to me that it would reoccur, and I really hope it doesn't. She did mention that GSDs are more susceptible to it than some other breeds. 

His xray was clear, no narrowing of gaps between the vertebrae, no lesions or changes to bone structure. That is why we have to rexray in 4 weeks to check for changes. He is hunching his back slightly where the area of pain is. She seems to think it is bacterial rather than fungal but I have no idea what she is basing that on.

EastGSD - thanks for the link to the article.

JeanKBBMMMAAN - I will mention Aspergillus at our checkup in 4 days time, they will be doing more blood and urine tests if he hasn't improved by then


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: LJsMom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomThere is some indication that some lines of GSDs are vulnerable to a particular fungus, aspergillus, suggesting a genetic component to the disease: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9284036
> ...


http://www.marvistavet.com/html/aspergillus.html

I am not sure if there is something that sounds like that as a dog food ingredient? Is it a probiotic? I get confused with all the different words and am not sure I get them right! Someone help!

I am glad his temp is going down. If it's not going down fast enough maybe IV antibiotics? But I am hoping he's doing much better each minute!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

GSDs are prone to fungal infections like Aspergillus, and I suspect many more types of fungus. Many times nothing will show up on xrays.

Along with a fungal infection, there may also be a bacterial infection.

I do think that one of the first things that should be ruled out is the possibility of a tick disease, though I'm not that familiar with the ticks and the diseases in your part of the world.


http://avoca.vicnet.net.au/~mecfs/general/lyme.html
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11599817


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Fingers crossed for Ashie. poor baby


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

In case anyone was wondering what progress Asher has made, it is not great news. Excuse the date differences, I'm trying to write as much in US style as possible to make it easier to read with dates and temps. It will read like a diary unfortunately as I am copying my messages from another site.

The hospitalisation I wrote in my first post was on Friday 4/25

The next day, Saturday 4/26
Asher temperature is now down to 104.7, still high but it's going in the right direction thankfully. I have to take him back in 4 days time to be rechecked, if he hasn't improved he will have to have more tests done. The vet said he will recover but it will take at least 6 weeks of the anti-biotics, and may take longer. When we got home from the vet he had a big drink. He ate all his breaky this morning, I added extra water to his dry food when I soaked it, added some chicken mince in and it turned into a nice gravy for him. After he ate he had another smaller drink. He is still very quiet and he is in pain, the pain relief the vet gave me does not get rid of it, just makes him more comfortable

Sunday 4/27
Asher seemed to have improved a little again, he was back to chasing the cats in the morning. That night he threw up his dinner in his crate, and he has loose stools

Monday 4/28
This morning I discovered his eye is swollen So today I begged my manager to let me go home and I took him to the vet. He now has more pills to pop, to counteract the nausea and diarrhea from his antibiotics. His temp is down a little but still high, at 103.6. I have to take him back again on Friday for another checkup. His eye isn't scratched thankfully, but must have been stung or bitten by something as it looks horrid and is quite painful. No meds for that, as he is on enough already. It should improve a little in the next 24 hours. Poor boy is quite miserable looking, has gone back to not drinking, and not showing much interest in food, although he did eat a carrot earlier today. He has been inside most of the day and just slept and slept.

Tuesday 4/29
No improvement today, sleeping a lot

Wednesday 4/30
Asher is now on 3 different kinds of drugs, they added another one as he took a sudden downfall in his recovery, the original drugs he was taking was not doing the job. His temp was up to 105.4 today, so he was hospitalised, put on a drip, and had a couple of antibiotic shots. His eyes are also affected by this infection. Thankfully tonight his temperature has dropped to 103.6 from being on the fluids, but obviously it is still high and I decided the best thing for him was to stay where he is, on the drip.

Today really was heartbreaking. Just to give you an insight into how what he is normally like, normally he is very fit, active, boucing off the walls sort of dog, always on the go, never sleeps in, up with the birds and loves the chase the cats. 

Well he slept all morning before his vet appointment with 4 layers of blankets. The cat fell on him from the cat gym and he barely lifted his head. When I went to get him up he half got up then just flopped back down again, it was too much effort for him. I finally got him up to his feet and he could barely walk, each step was like a big effort for him and caused him pain. His back was hunched up from the pain and he definitely did not want to get in the car. Thankfully I have a wagon so I had a heap of blankets in the back and when I lifted him up he just lay straight back down again. 

We got to the vet, I weighed him, he had lost nearly a pound in two days. A testament to his lovely nature, he still wagged his tail and gave kisses to another customer in the vet office. We got in to see the vet, he stood for the vet while she took his temperature, gave her kisses when she was checking his heartbeat. Held still for her when the dye went in his eyes to check for ulceration (thankfully there was none). While she went to get him a lead to take him to be put on a drip, he leant against me, swaying slightly. I gave him the biggest hug and kissed his forehead. Watching him walk, you would have thought you were looking at an old arthritic dog, instead of a nearly 9 month old pup. 

Tonight will be the first night he has not slept at home in our bedroom and the house feels empty without him. My two other dogs are great comfort though, they give lovely cuddles but it's not the same without him, he is well and truly my heart dog. I miss my shadow, miss my foot warmer, I even miss the snuffling sounds under the toilet door when he checks to see where I am

Today, Thursday 5/1

morning - Ashers temp has not come down overnight, it is still 103.6. He has eaten small amount last night and this morning. He is staying in hospital today for more fluids and antibiotics. He said he is still acting unaware of his limbs, and you can see a marked neuro impact on his left side. I asked about recovery and he said it depends on the amount of compression and cause of compression, and obviously whether the drugs work. He said the effects can be permanent but it is to hard to say at this point in time. When we re-xray in 3 weeks time we should see the damage then

late afternoon
He has shown no improvement today. His temperature has gone up to 103.8 which is not a good sign. He still isn't showing full awareness of his limbs and his back legs are weak. He also didn't eat much this morning. They are taking another xray of his spine to check for change and for prolapsed disc 

evening
The xrays came back clear. Which is good but not good in that it doesn't give us any answers. His temperature has gone up again, to 104.2, despite being on the drip and having antibiotic shots. The vet has recommended we do a blood test to count the number of each blood cell type present, and the type of inflammatory response. This will also show us if there is any organ damage, eg kidney and liver functions. These are being taken tonight and sent off tonight, hopefully with results tomorrow. 

He is still showing neuro deficit in terms of his lack of awareness of his limbs and the weakness in the back legs, he also still has a sore spine and I imagine soreness all over really having such a high temperature. The results of the blood test will take one or two days to come back. Hopefully we will hear something tomorrow. They are going to trial him off the fluids to see if he will drink on his own, I imagine this will take place tomorrow while they are there to supervise.

I asked if he could give me a prognosis, but he said until we know if the baytril has taken effect or not, he cant give a proper prognosis, and the drug may take up to a week to show a positive response. He said he would give me a guarded prognosis, that whilst he is not about to 'keel over' as he put it, he is concerned about him. I asked if it could shorten his life and he said it will not necessarily shorten his life, but that he really cant answer that right now, until we know if the baytril will work. He said some dogs with discospondylitis will have problems throught their life, others will recover and go on to lead a normal life


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Here are some more photos of the patient, including some taken yesterday before he was admitted




























This is the last photo I have of my boy before he went in to hospital


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Poor Asher. I'm praying for him. Big hugs.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh, that poor baby, just reading your messages is breaking my heart. Hopefully they'll have a diagnosis soon.

He's so beautiful, but you can tell from a couple of his pictures he doesn't seem to feel good.

My prayers are with you and please give Asher some extra big hugs and kisses from the Hooligans and me.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What a handsome puppy he is. I'm sorry you have to go through this and I really hope he gets over the hump and starts feeling better soon. *Long-distance hugs.*


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sorry. Hang in there Asher. Your mom and the Vet are trying really hard they just need you to hang in there.

I did a google:

http://www.dcvets.org/surgical/Discospondylitis.htm

Here is another link:
http://www.vetclinpathjournal.org/VOL31/VCP3102_69-71.pdf


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Asher update
I dropped off his meds this morning at the vets and they had him out to go to the toilet so I got to see him. He looks horrible, much worse than when I left him there. He is very, very unstable on his feet. They left me to get him to go to the toilet and while I was walking him he fell over before I could stop him poor boy. I had to lift him to get him back up. 
We got back inside alright, very slow going as his paws keep flipping over onto themselves and he was swaying a lot. I must say his pen is a little better than I expected, its a corner of the room which has a cage across it, so he is able to move around freely and stand up without bumping his head, I expected one of those cages with barely enough room to move around in. He has a blanket and food and water, but because he is not eating, they are going to give him some chicken for lunch, so I know he is being well taken care of. 
His temperature has risen again, to 40.4. His catheter has been taken out as his leg is swollen from it, which they said isn't uncommon when they have an infection already and have the catheter in for a while. He is drinking on his own which is good, and no longer has loose stools. He has lost more weight and condition, and his eyes have not really improved, in fact the gunky one, which was clean when I went there, seems to have swollen a little as well.
I have to ring back again at 4pm to see how he is, and the results of the blood test should be back by then.


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks all for the well wishes, it means a lot


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh my gosh-I read this morning before I left and was truly hoping he would be doing better. Is that his baby pic in your avatar? He is a beautiful boy then and now.

I can't give you the science behind it but I am going to recommend a supplement I swear by (used in race horses initially in animals, Eastern block athletes before that) that supposedly has no negative effect if it doesn't work. It is called DMG and I am convinced that it helped in the healing process for my 15 year old dog after emergency bloat/stomach tacking/liver tumor removal and my 11 year old from a GIANT abcess/infection that she had. I trust VetriScience by name. Now, I may be crazy (yes) and maybe they would have healed at the same rate without it. http://www.vetriscience.com/glutadmg1.php they also have a new formula for liver support. 

I think part of it was that I felt like I was doing something. I know how hard it is when you have to just sit back and wait and hope. I am hoping that he is donig much better soon.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear Asher isn't doing. I teared up reading about him. My 4 leggeds and I are sending him healing energy. I hope it can make it all the way down there. 

And I second Jean's suggestion. Supplements could help; there's certainly nothing to lose at this point.


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks Jean & Ruth

Yes Jean, that is his puppy pic in my avatar, he was 6 weeks old there. I will ask my vet about the DMG, as he is on a few different drugs at the moment and I dont want to affect them by adding a supplement. It will also depend if I can get DMG in Aus, but I had a read of the link and it looks good. I think he will be in hospital for a while yet until the drugs start to take effect and he improves. Fingers crossed for good news from the blood test, I find out in 2 hours


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Keeping both you and Asher in my thoughts. He is a beautiful boy, and sending both of you positive thoughts and strenght to work through this. 

Thank you for keeping us updated despite everything that is going on.

Be Strong, young Asher. The recent photos breaks my heart. He is ill, and we can see it in his eyes. 

Much love to your doggie,
Rei & Janka


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Sorry to hear Asher isn't doing well. What antibiotics is he on? My dog and a couple others I know of had a bad reaction to Keflex which made them sicker. Some of the symptoms were the hunching and pain when walking, swelling in the limbsI believe one dog had a bad fever, lethargy and not eating.

What started the symptoms? Have they ruled out tick paralysis? It also comes on quickly - have they checked him for ticks?

Fingers crossed and prayers being sent your way!


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Ash is coming home tonight. There is nothing in their treatment that cant be done at home, and they feel he would be more comfortable at home over the weekend were I will be able to watch him. They will reassess him on Sunday, and he may stay with them during the week as I cannot get any more time off to look after him. They say he is slightly better, his temp is down to 38.4, which is great, so they are sending him home on 2 antibiotics, and a strict regime of pain relief. His front legs are swollen from the catheters as they were blocking and causing a fluid build up. The blood tests showed no kidney or liver failure, just a significant inflammatory response in the blood cells, all the other parameters were within normal range. He has slight muscle wastage. They said he will be unsteady for the next week, but we should see an improvement in that and his condition within a week. They do believe it is discospondylitis. If he shows any sign of depression, diarrhea or vomiting, I am to take him back straight away. I have an appointment at 6pm to go have a chat with the vet and bring him home.


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

He is now on Baytril and Noraclav, to try cover as many possibilities as they can. He was on Kefvet but they are taking him off that.

The symptoms he first presented were high temperature, not eating or drinking, stiffness in walking, hunching his back and spinal pain.

In the particular area I live in we dont really get paralysis ticks, he has been sick for over a week now, they are fairly certain it is discospondylitis.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That's great! I'm glad he will be home where you can take good care of him. Is this a veterinary hospital or specialist or just a regular vet?


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

It is a veterinary clinic with a hospital facilities, but one with a very good reputation. They have specialists in hip dysplasia, reproduction and generally look after a lot of show dogs and pets as well of course. I trust them for anything serious. They dont come cheap though. The vet bill is so far is over $1500.


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Here are some photos of the patient resting at home, sorry they are a bit blurry but I didn't want to use the flash


















Swollen


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

I recognise those dogs outside









Oh hai mum









I need more hugz plz


----------



## Shawneeshep (Dec 26, 2004)

I have no words to express how much I feel for your and your stunningly gorgeous Asher......I am bawling my eyes out as I read and saw the photos.....between your story/photo's and those of Cassidy's Mom, takes me back to a time with my own precious Beatrice, who so looked like your dog........it is so hard to deal with situations like this, we love them so very very much and just want to make them happy and comfortable, and it is so clear you are doing that. We all of us are with you in spirit.....


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I can't offer any medical advise. I just wanted to let you know that you and Asher are in my thoughts and prayers.

I am so very sorry you are going through this.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Any updates on the poor little guy?


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry I haven't updated, I've had a rough few days

5/4

AM
The news is not good. Asher has had a significant downfall in his recovery and we have now been referred to a specialist vet. The infection in his body is taking hold and he may have meningitis, his pupils are different sizes. His temperature is back up to 104 and he cant walk, can barely stand and wasn't emptying his bladder, the pee coming out was just overflow. He has had his bladder drained to make him more comfortable and is currently at the emergency vet being looked after until we can get an appointment to get a spinal tap and MRI done tomorrow. His prognosis does not look good but we are not ready to give up the fight just yet

PM
I just spoke to the emergency vet, Ashers temperature has been brought back down to 101.1, his pain is under control and he is resting comfortably. His heart rate has come back to normal as well. His pupils remain unchanged but he does show sensitivity to light.

5/5
AM
Asher wasn't too bad overnight, he was responsive, ate a little but his temp is back up to 104 and he is hypersensitive. His specialist appointment is at 9.15 

MIDDAY
OH was at the specialist vet from 9.15 to 11.30. I am going off second hand information from the OH so details are a little sketchy. Ashers case is a highly unusual one and they are going to do some initial tests to try work out what is wrong and then go from there. The vet has a suspicion that it is a fungal infection - aspergillus. They do not think he has meningitis, but it is a possibility of course. They are not doing a spinal tap or MRI for the moment, he is being heavily sedated to take a urine sample to send off to pathology, which will check for kidney infection and tell us if it is fungal I think, and aspirate some fluid from his swollen testicle to see if it is related or another a seperate infection, they said it is possible they may need to castrate him which I have said go for it if they need to. They are also suspicious of his swollen front leg, worried about a clot, they pinch his leg and it hurts him but he is unable to withdraw it. They are particularly interested in x-raying the area of his neck and leg, they will do a chest x-ray and will probably do a full spinal x-ray as well as he may have had changes since the last one. They are also going to do an ultrasound on his chest. He said there is a remote possibility of tumour/cancer. He said it is highly unlikely to be brucella as it is very rare in Aus, but then, so was equine influenza.

If it is aspergillus, we have the option of putting him down or trying antifungal treatment, if he responds, he will have to be on this for the rest of his life and we wont know if he will fully recover or not. The antifungal treatment is extremely expensive.

PM
No results yet The urine analysis results wont come in until tomorrow. The ultrasounds revealed enlarged lymph nodes in his abdomen, it was suggested that this is in response to the inflammed teste. He took some tissue from the teste and that showed a high number of white blood cells. The vet is not a pathologist and he is only telling us what he can by having a look under the microscope so we have to wait for proper results. The vet wants to do more tests tomorrow, he wants to castrate Asher and send the teste off for cytology tissue sample and while he is under do a spinal tap and MRI. He is staying there overnight, as they have someone there during the night. I got to see him and gave him lots of cuddles and kisses, he put his paw over my arm and wagged his tail.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Bella & Asher









I'm glad little Asher was able to wag his tail when he saw you!!! I was so hoping his update would be more positive, so sorry you've been having so many more problems with your baby boy.

My prayers and positive thoughts are with you and Asher!!! I hope the specialists are able to come up with a diagnosis!!!


----------



## lawhite (Feb 4, 2004)

Hang in there. I can imagine what you are going through, as we went through a similar situation a few years ago. It is so hard seeing them like this and not knowing. I started telling myself... you do the best you can, and there isn't anything more you can do. And you are doing the best you can for Asher. Hopefully they can crack this and you can move onto recovery and bring him home.


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

OMG poor baby. He is very lucky to have you.
Prayers going your way from the crew in Baltimore...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Ohhh...I am really hoping he is going to pull through this-he is very lucky to have you. 

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&articleid=233 is an article on Aspergillus. I had asked my vet about this before because it was common in GSDs and he did say the treatment was really expensive, but can be very effective-he did not mention lifelong need for treatment though and I couldn't find that. I do think it is a long treatment though. 

My gosh-you are doing everything you can for your boy and he is saying thank you with that wagging tail. 

This is difficult-please take care.


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

Oh boy, I do hope that you find some answers to what is going on with Asher and that he has a speedy and full recovery. This so reminds me of what we went through with Annika last spring, our outcome was not good and we never did get a definitive answer as to what took her from us.

My prayers to you and Asher


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting an update. I wish with all of my heart that he pulls through.


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone. 

Annikas Mom - unfortunately in my heart I think he will have the same outcome as your poor girl, but I am giving him every chance I can, I owe him that much


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

My heart breaks for you and I have tears each time I read your posts. I did the same for Annika and know full well what you are going through. You are both in my prayers...


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Thank you, it just breaks my heart as he is only 9 months old in 3 days time


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

Don't give up yet, not until he tells you it is time!! I knew when Annika was ready to be let go, she made it very clear. Until he tells you differently keep your chin up and fight like ****!! He is as lucky to have you in his life as you are he and together you will get through this!!!


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

We are nearing the end I think. 

Asher was not castrated today, in order to do that they would have also had to remove the scrotum and that is a major operation for him to go under. Instead they took a sample to be sent of to do a culture on. The MRI found a lesion on his spine near his pelvis, there is an infection in the disc space in that area, all other areas of his spine were normal, but this confirms discospondylitis. They did the spinal tap, the fluid should have been clear but it was discoloured, a quick look under the microscope showed an increased number of cells. So Asher has meningitis as well. We have to wait for the results of the urine test, spinal test which will show if it is bacterial or fungal. The vet thinks it is more likely to be fungal due to his age, breed and condition. If it is fungal, he will have to be put to sleep, if it is bacterial then he has a maybe 50/50 chance of recovery.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh...hearts are breaking all over the world thinking of you and your boy. 

I know you will update us. I will continue to hope for the best.


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

OMG this is so sad. I am hoping for the best and that Asher will pull through. I wonder how on earth a young, well cared for dog can get such a bad fungal infection, it is scary.
We are all pulling for you and Asher.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Oh no. I am wishing for the best for you and Asher.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

My heart is just breaking for you and Asher. My prayers to both of you.

Huge hugs to you.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Cyber hugs. I hoping that it is just a bad infection and not fungal.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Keeping both you and Asher in my thoughts and prayers, and awaiting hopeful news. Sending courage and faith unto both of you to fight this together, and thank you so much for keeping us updated. 

I am pulling very hard for Asher, and hoping that youth will be on his side and bring this terrible illness down.

I have walked a similar path as you have a few years ago, and I can feel the burden you carry in your heart and your shoulders.

Hugs,
Rei


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I so wished to read good news about Asher. I know we're all very far away but we really are pulling for you and Asher. It is heartbreaking to go through such a terrible illness with any living being but for it to be such a young one...

Please give him lots of love from all us on this board. 

Take good care.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

So sorry to hear the bad news - I'm hoping and praying that Asher's problem is bacterial and treatable. I'll continue to keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry that the news isn't better for poor Asher. Such a young, beautiful boy.







Discospondylitis is an awful disease.


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

I was hoping for better news also... 
You are both in my thoughts and prayers.

I am so sorry that anyone has to ever go through this it is a horrible, horrible disease...


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

I just spoke with the vet, we dont have the results of the urine or pathology yet. He said even if it is bacterial, the fact that he hasn't responded to nearly 2 weeks of antibiotics is not a good sign. He said the chances of a good outcome are pretty low, and that even if he did because of the lesion in his spine he might not regain use of his back legs. There is just too much infection in too many places in his body. He is also going to do an ultrasound of the heart valves at no charge, but that just adds another problem to his many if he finds anything. I think it is time to let him go, I am going there tonight.


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

I am so sorry, we'll be thinking of you and Asher...


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I to am so very sorry, will keep you both in my thoughts


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Saying lots of prayers and sending good thoughts your way...


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

My heart is breaking for you and I have tears running down my face, god it hurts so bad when they are this young...

I am so sorry that you and Asher have had to go through this...


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm so sorry for you and Asher.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This pup has touched a lot of people-sending thoughts and prayers your way. 

If you haven't had a chance everyone-his photoblog is wonderful. There is a picture of him sitting on the edge of a kiddie pool like a little person. Many wonderful pictures.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm very sorry. I hope you'll continue to let us support you--know that we're hear for you no matter what happens. 

Wishing you strength and healing thoughts and more hugs for Asher.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm sitting here bawling my eyes out. I don't even know what to say, Asher has really touched me. Per Jean's suggestion I just checked out his blog, such a charming little boy, his personality just jumps out at you. I'm still praying for a miracle.


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Asher - 8/9/2007 - 5/7/2008

I still cant believe you are gone, one minute you were running around like a nutter with your fav cuz toy, the next you could not walk. I know you fought hard, and know that we fought hard for you too. We did all we could to give you a chance, and in the end, the best thing we could do for you was to end your suffering. 

You were taken far too young, but you gave us so much in your short life.










Until we meet again my best mate, give em all **** up there!

Rest easy buddy




_'Do not cry because I am gone, smile because I was here'_


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

My heart breaks for you. The tears are streaming down my face. I'm so sorry.

LJ's Mom


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thank you for sharing Asher with us. It was an honor to meet him and see his strength. I am tremendously sorry for your loss. 

Babies like this-they just get you. They remind me of that Simon/Garfunkel song. 

Bookends
Time it was and what a time it was it was,
A time of innocence a time of confidences.
Long ago it must be, I have a photograph
Preserve your memories, they're all that's left you
Simon And Garfunkel


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sorry for your huge loss, RIP Asher.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

It is so difficult to find words to express my sorrow for you.

Asher was a beautiful loved boy and I am so very sorry that you lost him.

Rest in peace Asher


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

My eyes are welling up reading about Asher. You did all you could for him and he knows that. I'm so sorry to hear of his passing, especially at such a young age. He was a lovely boy and I'm sure you'll never forget him.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your tragic loss. Asher will never know how many lives he affected around the world, how many of us fell in love with a little sick puppy in Australia, how many tears have been shed over his death.







Run free at the Bridge dear Asher, run free!!!

My favorite Asher picture - 9th from top.
http://www.photoblog.com/Asher/2007/12/11/asher-during-17-weeks-old.html


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Asher. I kept hoping for a miracle for the cute and sweet little boy. It sounds like he had a wonderful life with you. Rest in peace, little Asher. You've touched so many hearts in your short life.


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss - all the time I was hoping that the miracle will happen and Asher would get well. Life can be so unfair. I know how you feel, I lost my 12.5yo and a foster recently and suddenly, all within two weeks.

Run free Asher...


----------



## lawhite (Feb 4, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about Asher. We lost ozy at 3.5 yrs in January, and I know how hard it was to lose one young, though not as young as Asher. It seems so unfair to both of you. All I can say is that both of you did your best, and for whatever time he had, he was in good hands and was loved.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

I just read Asher's story/ Im so sorry







Life sure isnt fair sometimes. Im sorry for all he went through he didnt deserve it. Thank God though he had you. 
R.I.P Asher


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

<span style="color: #663366"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 14pt'>I am so sorry for your loss and hope that the memories of your short time together will soon bring a smile to your face and warm your heart, I know right now they only make your heartache...

Run free, sweet Asher, run free...







</span></span></span>


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Be Free, Young Asher. 

You did right by him, as his best mate. And you are very courageous and selfless for doing so. We are with you in your loss and grief.

He will be waiting for you. Patiently. For now, he will be playing with my gentle Sarah and all the other companions who pass on before their owners. 

And he will want you to be strong, because you helped make the best decision for him and free him from pain. And that is a gift for the suffering.

Deepest condolences and prayers to you.

~ Rei


----------



## trish408 (May 14, 2008)

I was just searching for fungal discospondylitis and found this string of posts. Bella, I am so sorry for you and Asher. We lost our beloved GSD Libby on Feb 15th to fungal discospondylitis at the age of almost 8. We are heartbroken. It is such a cruel disease. Much like you, we went down many different roads with the vet about what it "could" be. There were tests, tests and more tests. It was only when we went to the neurologist that we got answers. We also treated Libby for bacterial in the hopes that was the cause and when that did not work, they diagnosed fungal by default. Libby was sick from Feb 5th and died on Feb 15th, after we had brought her home so she could die in the place she loved to be. Her last gift to me was letting me be with her and feel her last heartbeat as she drifted away. It was so quick in the end but very peaceful. But I could have been with Libby for 100 years and it still would not have been enough. Reading your account was exactly like reading our account. I could see what was coming with every new post I read from you. I am so sorry. If I could spare someone else the pain of what we went thru, I would in a heartbeat. It is comforting to know that others understand our pain. I wish that the vet world would work on finding treatments for fungal conditions such as this one. We were told that most human fungal drugs do not work for dogs. I'm in California and were told that this is fairly common in coastal locations in the US. But none of that matters when you lose your best friend. I miss her so so so much. I hope time will bring you the comfort of knowing that you did all you could and sometimes, there is just nothing more to be done than to let them go and pray they are healthy and happy now that their bodies are free of disease and discomfort. That's what I do everyday. Take care.


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your kind words.

Just thought I would update to let you know the results from his tests that have only just come back in. 

He had a fungal infection, but it was not aspergillus, it was cryptococcus. More commonly found in cats than dogs. It is more commonly found in the nose in cats, and they have had some success in treating it with drugs, but even then, it takes months and months to treat. With dogs, the vet said the outlook is 'guarded', which he told me basically means they have a poor chance of survival. He said with Ashers case, as the infection involved the central nervous system, he really had no chance at all. The vet told me we 100% made the right choice for Asher in letting him go. From what I've read since learning he had cryptococcus, it can cause lesions and meningitis and mortality rates are much higher when the infection involves the central nervous system. The vet said whilst it seems to be more prevalent in GSDs, there is no proven genetic link for cryptococcus. From what I've read GSDs weren't mentioned as susceptable, other breeds were such as Great Danes and Dobermanns, and large breeds in general were.


----------



## gsdlovethemsomuch (Nov 22, 2014)

*Please talk to me about your experience with Cassidy/ spine issues*

Hi there. My beautiful baby GSD dog. Bella, is having some serious health concerns. One morning Bella woke up, out of the blue, with sever back pain. Through xrays it was determned she had discosponolytis. She was on 8 weeks of antibiotic Ceflexin and Previcox. The minute I forgot to give her the Previcox, she was hunched up and in pain. The x-rays showed progress of the vertebrates on week 8, so the Vet took her off the antibiotics, left her on the Previcox, anti inflammatory. On week 14 she had not made any progress so the vet said he would like to try her on steroids for a week but since she had lost some weight he wanted to do labs. Next day, got the call to stop all NSAIDS due to kidney dysfunction. I was just told her kidney enzymes were elevated, we are so upset. No more NSAIDS, which has been her only relief. We see a kidney specialist Monday to see how bad off her kidneys are. She was started on Gabapentin (sp?) 100 mg 1x per day, and Tramadol 100 mg 3 times per day for pain, but it is not really working. The next course of action is a CT scan with a spinal tap to see if we can pinpoint another infection, same infection, not responsive to Ceflexin etc. 

Is there anything we are missing that you have heard about? We are trying to save her life, but my goodness, she is in bad shape. I hate seeing her like this but I am not ready to give up yet. She is hunched up and panting, and she is kind of staring into space. She will not sit or lay down on the floor. I had to make little stairs up to my bed where she will lay down but only if I position her on her side with with her head propped on a pillow. Then she will sleep for hours. She has not had a fever and has not lost the control of her hind legs yet. She is drinking water, urinating often, and eating, but not her dry food. I am cooking for her now.

If you can give me ANY information that could help her, any pain remedies you know about that will not affect her kidneys, any diagnostics or treatments you have heard of that our vet maybe has overlooked, any other possible diagnosis other than discospondilytis, I would be forever grateful. 



Thank you for your time
Jenn


----------

